# How to set up a file and printer server for Windows Clients



## cipherZero (Feb 7, 2012)

I want to set up a File and Print Server for windows based client PCs at home, I installed freebsd FreeBSD 9 and read the freebsd FreeBSD Handbook on this but the Handbook is pretty confusing and hard to figure out ie: some commands don't work in the basic section of the book so I gave up, I searched online numerous times looking for a guide but none was useful. I don't want to have FreeNAS, I'd rather achieve this with frustration.

I have no prior UNIX knowledge so the reason I chose freebsd FreeBSD is that I don't like to go for linux solution since there hundreds os distros whereas BSDs only a few and also I really want to learn a BSD system. I'm not asking to give me a step by step guide. If anyone of you can direct me where to go and what to read even on handbook is fine.

Most people who write tutorials automatically assume every reader has prior knowledge or some divine eyes of some sort which is very bad. I have freebsd FreeBSD system installed and nothing else and I have no clue what to do, Any help would be much appreciated. I"m pretty confused 

PS - If you can tell me what to do for example:

1 read and learn ------
2 read and learn -------
= end result is a up and running file and print server.


----------



## Sylhouette (Feb 7, 2012)

> Most people who write tutorial automatically assume every reader has prior knowledge or some divine eyes of some sort which is very bad. I have freebsd system installed and nothing else and I have no clue what to do, Any help would be much appreciated. I"m pretty confused



Well maybe you must do this in small steps. First install a FreeBSD server. Then start adding services to the mix. You want a File / print server, so the first thing is to find out what you need. If you want to share files to windows clients, samba is needed, if you want sharing printers, cups comes to mind.

If people write a howto on samba sharing, or webserving or a how to to install a mail server, they MAY expect that the user knows something about the base system. This is for every OS.

So start at the beginning, and be prepared to do the install steps over and over, get comfortable with the system.

If you want it quick with a GUI, try PC-BSD which is more of a workstation, but can shares files with samba just fine. If you want purely a server, you could try FreeNAS, but be prepared to invest time.

regards,
Johan


----------



## cipherZero (Feb 7, 2012)

I have installed *F*reeBSD 9 and I didn't have a problem installing the system and the *F*reeBSD box is connected to a router, okay so in order to install Samba and Cups there are some prerequisites that's where I get stuck and confused. I will try again, any other suggestion where to go from here? Thanks.


----------



## jem (Feb 7, 2012)

I found the following webpage last week.  It helped me set up a FreeBSD print server without having to install CUPS.

http://www.kazame.net/2011/02/samba-with-lpr/


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

cipherZero said:
			
		

> okay so in order to install Samba and Cups there are some pre requisites thats where I get stuck and confuse, I will try again, any other suggestion where to go from here?



Before you start downloading and installing things I suggest reading at least the part about installing ports and packages in the handbook.

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## fluca1978 (Feb 8, 2012)

cipherZero said:
			
		

> Most people who write tutorials automatically assume every reader has prior knowledge or some divine eyes of some sort which is very bad. I have freebsd FreeBSD system installed and nothing else and I have no clue what to do, Any help would be much appreciated. I"m pretty confused



Not meant to be harsh, but usually if you want to go with a product you have at least to know what it is and what you are going to get. So, in your case, having FreeBSD does not suffice, Samba is what you are going to use. It is therefore almost clear that you have to study Samba too to get the best from both systems. Please consider that in order to work with any *nix system you have to know basic shell concepts, and possibly to have your favorite shell too, you have also to know a text editor and how to edit, change, keep versions of configuration files, as well as how to know how to start/restart/stop/inspect services and their logs. Then you can go installing and configuring any service, including Samba, supposing that you have studied or are studying it.


----------



## cipherZero (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone I got the best answers I actually needed , And sorry about not writing FreeBSD correctly, jem I'm going to try that and get the server up and running for the moment because it's convenient to have a centralized printer , But like others suggested I will start reading all the basic things first and get an overall understanding of the system, That's the reason I chose FreeBSD in the first place, When I could have done easier one, Well learning is rewarding  Thanks again everyone for your valuable advices


----------

